# Looking for Livery Somerset/Dorset



## Strangermouse (17 February 2016)

Looking for livery (preferably DIY) for a mare in the area in/between Yeovil-Sherborne-Crewkerene-Evershot. Must have a good school & turnout.


----------



## Vicky4567 (18 February 2016)

Hillview at Crewkerne or Three Gates Equestrian, Leigh nr Sherborne?


----------

